# Goodbye Bella.



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

Last night came the time i've been dreading for a long time, my princess Bella passed away peacefully in my arms. It's only been a day but I miss her so much already, I never knew what true pain was until yesterday. She was my best friend for 2 years and I never went anywhere without her, we were inseparable. If it wasn't for her I most definetly wouldn't be here today, she saved my life more than once and gave me a reason to live. She was my world and I have no idea what to do without her. It doesn't even seem real, it's like she is just right next to me wanting a cuddle. I don't want it to be real, I never wanted this to happen.

I took her to the vets this morning to be cremated, I miss her so much. I just want my Bella back.

I love you forever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ibacs5UXJj0


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I had hoped that many more months would've been yours.


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

I hoped so too, I hope it starts to seem real soon. It still all feels like such a horrible dream


----------



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss, its never easy to lose a pet, especially one like Yours


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I can't begin to express my sympathy. 

You're right, it doesn't feel real when you part with a loved one forever. And in some ways it isn't. You see, you are moving on in time and Bella no longer can. But in the time and space you shared you will forever be together. Through the magic of your mutual love you can close your eyes and revisit that time and feel her soft warm fur and her gentle kisses and soft whiskers against your skin. In that special magical space in your heart you and she will be together forever. You will never be alone there again. 

What kindness of the universe brought you together? With billions of humans and rats sharing a tiny planet in a vast universe, how did you find each other? Can you see how it was meant to be? You were in the exactly right place and she was at the precisely right time for you to meet? Across the endless expanses of time and space your spirits were drawn to cross. There is no doubt that you have met before and shall meet again, for what was, is and will be again always. Metaphorically for now you are separated only by a rainbow bridge but time and space are as ethereal as a rainbow and your spirits will find each other again. Look deep into your heart and ask yourself "Can it be otherwise?"

For now you are about to feel very much alone and profoundly sad for the love you lost. But know, in your sadness you are not alone, and Bella is not alone... Those of us that remain on this side of the rainbow bridge share in your loss and for now, Bella is in good company with our Fuzzy Rat and a great multitude of blessed rat souls that have warmed our human hearts and have blessed us by sharing their ever so brief life on this earth with us.

Also know that I've come to understand that Bella has fulfilled her promise to the universe, some day you will understand it too. It's a bargain rats made long ago with a universe that exceeds our understanding. Rats are born into a short life, but in their brief time they can experience every fullness of a life just like our own. They bask in their mother's love, revel in the joy of youth, some raise families, they explore a world of wonder in their prime, some find greater love with human families, and the lucky one's age and the find serenity in the reflections of the life they have lived in the warmth of the bonds they share with their loved ones before their light flickers out. And in this regard, you have given Bella a wonderful life, for which she will be eternally grateful, as you are grateful for her. 

But in this bargain, rats have no time to waste... they must make room in their burrows, or in their cages and in the hearts of their families, both rat and human, for another rat to take their space.  You see another baby rat was born today or will be born soon, that needs Bella's place in her cage and in your heart. I know that's hard to wrap your head around right now. When Fuzzy Rat died I knew I could never replace her and honestly didn't want to. But two weeks later we found a baby rat, two weeks old, born almost exactly at the moment Fuzzy Rat passed away, in the same feeder bin we found Fuzzy Rat in, that needed a forever home as badly as Fuzzy Rat did. Fuzzy Rat relinquished her life so Max could have a place in this world. No, Max will never replace Fuzzy Rat in our hearts, and she will never be another Fuzzy Rat, but she has a warm heart and shares her love with us and we love her too and the bargain has been honored. Consider, when and if you are ready, to honor Bella's life by bringing another small spirit into your love. And don't deny yourself the love of another rat.

For now, just know you are not alone, we share your grief. Know Bella will always be with you and some day your spirits will find each other again and know both you and Bella are finer for having known each other. You have been blessed as we were blessed by our rats that have departed. I hope that you can find solace in knowing that the sadness you feel is only the small price you need pay for the joy you have shared. 

_*VITA BREVIS, SED AMOR SEMPER EST

(life is short, but love is eternal)*_


----------

